# Western Development Museum



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 11, 2021)

Located in Moose Jaw Saskatchewan this museum delivered far more than I was expecting based on their web site.

Not a huge place but a real nice selection of airframes.

First up is Avro Anson Mk.I
R9725












All images in this thread , until I can get home and hook up my camera to my desktop, were taken with my cell phone.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 12, 2021)

Fairchild PT-23 Cornell
15307






Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 13, 2021)

Cessna Crane
Ser# 7829














Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 13, 2021)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Cessna Crane
> Ser# 7829
> View attachment 637767
> View attachment 637768
> ...


I wanna' be a Beaufighter when I grow up!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 14, 2021)

C-GYYO
Canadian Car and Foundry Harvard Mk.4
Ser# CCF4-266








Some seriously faded dayglow orange paint on this one.

Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2021)

Good shots Jeff!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 15, 2021)

C-GYGU
DHC-82C Tigermoth
Mil.Ser # 3983











Cheers

Jeff

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2021)

Nice shots Jeff!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2021)

Great shots Jeff


----------

